# Leao e Diaz in CL. Origi (o Theo?) e CDK domenica. Ibra oggi a MIlanello.



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.

Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.

*Entrambi i quotidiani confermano il rientro di Ibra oggi a Milanello.* Lo svedese sarà fisso al centro sportivo ma non tornerà in campo prima di gennaio.

*CorSera*: chi giocherà a sinistra, a Napoli, se non recuperano né Rebic nè Origi? Pioli studia diversi piani: spostare Krunic o Diaz, oppure alzare Hernandez, che sarebbe la scelta più suggestiva. Vedremo.

*Secondo Tuttosport, *Origi e Rebic difficilmente ci saranno contro il Napoli. Krunic, è tornato a lavorare parzialmente in gruppo solamente ieri mattina dopo essersi infortunato il 20 agosto al retto femorale sinistro. Krunic potrebbe comunque andare in panchina contro la Dinamo Zagabria e candidarsi magari a un posto per il Napoli, anche se al momento sono altri i giocatori in lizza per il ruolo di ala sinistra nel 4-2-3-1. Partendo dal presupposto che uno come Leao è unico per caratteristiche e giocate, Pioli dovrà fare di necessità virtù. Il portoghese l’anno scorso si fermò a dicembre per 25 giorni a causa di una lesione al bicipite femorale della coscia destra. Al suo posto Pioli schierò in due partite Krunic (Udinese e Napoli) e nelle successive due Saelemaekers (Empoli e Roma). Ecco, proprio il belga è il grande favorito, oggi, per disimpegnarsi sulla sinistra, con i soliti Messias e De Ketelaere a completare la linea dei trequartisti. Fra le altre opzioni, Brahim Diaz che potrebbe trovare spazio anche in Champions magari al posto del fantasista belga , utilizzato a sinistra due stagioni fa, quando in rossonero c’era ancora Calhanoglu.

*CorSport: *pronto Krunic sulla trequarti per domenica. Il mosaico di soluzioni non è ampio, al momento. Pioli ha tratto dal viaggio a Genova l’ottavo marcatore diverso nella stagione del Milan, ovvero Messias. Così, tolto Giroud, gli altri tre gol più recenti sono arrivati dalla trequarti: una varietà – nell’ordine Leao, Saelemaekers e appunto Messias – che taglia fuori De Ketelaere. Pioli progettava un reparto off ensivo diff erente, per sfi dare la Sampdoria, prima che si bloccasse di nuovo Origi: un attacco a due punte, ipotesi connaturata nel Milan anche per la versatilità di chi sta davanti. Per questo non è da escludere un riposizionamento di De Ketelaere, dove di solito gioca Leao. Un problema da mettere in standby, però. Nel senso che arriverà prima la Dinamo Zagabria: obiettivo tre punti per il Milan mercoledì. In Champions League i campioni d’Italia hanno vinto una sola partita delle ultime dieci. Peraltro risolta da Messias, che ha appena ritrovato dimestichezza con il gol. Quella tra il brasiliano e Saelemaekers (domani il belga presenterà la gara assieme a Pioli) è una delle staff ette rossonere per mercoledì.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> *Entrambi i quotidiani confermano il rientro di Ibra oggi a Milanello.* Lo svedese sarà fisso al centro sportivo ma non tornerà in campo prima di gennaio.


.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

*CorSera: chi giocherà a sinistra, a Napoli, se non recuperano né Rebic nè Origi? Pioli studia diversi piani: spostare Krunic o Diaz, oppure alzare Hernandez, che sarebbe la scelta più suggestiva. Vedremo.*


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

*CorSera: chi giocherà a sinistra, a Napoli, se non recuperano né Rebic nè Origi? Pioli studia diversi piani: spostare Krunic o Diaz, oppure alzare Hernandez, che sarebbe la scelta più suggestiva. Vedremo.*


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Settembre 2022)

Non faccio altro che pensare a Calabria in balìa di Kvara.Io comunque in Champions lascerei fuori Giroud giocando con Leao al centro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


andiamo di segni della croce ragazzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


Secondo me CDK le gioca tutte e a Napoli giocheremo con la difesa a tre.

Comunque mi sa che non ci si renda conto dell'importanza del match con la Dinamo...

Quella col Napoli la puoi anche perdere, la stagione è lunghissima e ne succederanno di cose, quella con la Dinamo se la sbagli sei fo..to.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

*Secondo Tuttosport, Origi e Rebic difficilmente ci saranno contro il Napoli. Krunic, è tornato a lavorare parzialmente in gruppo solamente ieri mattina dopo essersi infortunato il 20 agosto al retto femorale sinistro. Krunic potrebbe comunque andare in panchina contro la Dinamo Zagabria e candidarsi magari a un posto per il Napoli, anche se al momento sono altri i giocatori in lizza per il ruolo di ala sinistra nel 4-2-3-1. Partendo dal presupposto che uno come Leao è unico per caratteristiche e giocate, Pioli dovrà fare di necessità virtù. Il portoghese l’anno scorso si fermò a dicembre per 25 giorni a causa di una lesione al bicipite femorale della coscia destra. Al suo posto Pioli schierò in due partite Krunic (Udinese e Napoli) e nelle successive due Saelemaekers (Empoli e Roma). Ecco, proprio il belga è il grande favorito, oggi, per disimpegnarsi sulla sinistra, con i soliti Messias e De Ketelaere a completare la linea dei trequartisti. Fra le altre opzioni, Brahim Diaz che potrebbe trovare spazio anche in Champions magari al posto del fantasista belga , utilizzato a sinistra due stagioni fa, quando in rossonero c’era ancora Calhanoglu.*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, Origi e Rebic difficilmente ci saranno contro il Napoli. Krunic, è tornato a lavorare parzialmente in gruppo solamente ieri mattina dopo essersi infortunato il 20 agosto al retto femorale sinistro. Krunic potrebbe comunque andare in panchina contro la Dinamo Zagabria e candidarsi magari a un posto per il Napoli, anche se al momento sono altri i giocatori in lizza per il ruolo di ala sinistra nel 4-2-3-1. Partendo dal presupposto che uno come Leao è unico per caratteristiche e giocate, Pioli dovrà fare di necessità virtù. Il portoghese l’anno scorso si fermò a dicembre per 25 giorni a causa di una lesione al bicipite femorale della coscia destra. Al suo posto Pioli schierò in due partite Krunic (Udinese e Napoli) e nelle successive due Saelemaekers (Empoli e Roma). Ecco, proprio il belga è il grande favorito, oggi, per disimpegnarsi sulla sinistra, con i soliti Messias e De Ketelaere a completare la linea dei trequartisti. Fra le altre opzioni, Brahim Diaz che potrebbe trovare spazio anche in Champions magari al posto del fantasista belga , utilizzato a sinistra due stagioni fa, quando in rossonero c’era ancora Calhanoglu.*


'mazza se è "affaticato" Origi...


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

*CorSport: pronto Krunic sulla trequarti per domenica. Il mosaico di soluzioni non è ampio, al momento. Pioli ha tratto dal viaggio a Genova l’ottavo marcatore diverso nella stagione del Milan, ovvero Messias. Così, tolto Giroud, gli altri tre gol più recenti sono arrivati dalla trequarti: una varietà – nell’ordine Leao, Saelemaekers e appunto Messias – che taglia fuori De Ketelaere. Pioli progettava un reparto off ensivo diff erente, per sfi dare la Sampdoria, prima che si bloccasse di nuovo Origi: un attacco a due punte, ipotesi connaturata nel Milan anche per la versatilità di chi sta davanti. Per questo non è da escludere un riposizionamento di De Ketelaere, dove di solito gioca Leao. Un problema da mettere in standby, però. Nel senso che arriverà prima la Dinamo Zagabria: obiettivo tre punti per il Milan mercoledì. In Champions League i campioni d’Italia hanno vinto una sola partita delle ultime dieci. Peraltro risolta da Messias, che ha appena ritrovato dimestichezza con il gol. Quella tra il brasiliano e Saelemaekers (domani il belga presenterà la gara assieme a Pioli) è una delle staff ette rossonere per mercoledì.*


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


 Leggete e quotate


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


Contro il Napoli io andrei di 3-5-2, con centrocampo folto.
---------------------Maignan
--------Kalulu------Kjaer------Tomori
Dest----Tonali----Bennacer----Vranckx--Theo
----------------CDK-----------Giroud

La vedo una opzione da valutare, con CDK che gira intorno a Giroud, ruolo che ha ricoperto ampiamente nella scorsa stagione.


----------



## Simo98 (12 Settembre 2022)

Non so perché ma mi aspetto una genialata di Pioli contro il Napoli, di solito quando siamo in situazioni di crisi trova sempre la svolta 

Quoto comunque chi dice che la partita con il Dinamo è FONDAMENTALE, dentro tutti i titolari e poi a Napoli si valuta in base a chi è stanco o meno


----------



## CS10 (12 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Contro il Napoli io andrei di 3-5-2, con centrocampo folto.
> ---------------------Maignan
> --------Kalulu------Kjaer------Tomori
> Dest----Tonali----Bennacer----Vranckx--Theo
> ...


Anche io trovo che questa sia la formazione migliore perché contemporaneamente ovvieremmo all'assenza di Leao e sarebbe più semplice arginare Kvara.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


La partita con la Dinamo Zagabria è la priorità assoluta. 
Credo che Pioli cambierà solo CDK per Diaz 

Con il Napoli, mi aspetto Saele a sinistra con CDK e Messias (a meno che non si inventi qualcosa con Krunic se recupera). 
Giroud obbligato agli straordinari e poi speriamo nella sosta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me CDK le gioca tutte e a Napoli giocheremo con la difesa a tre.
> 
> Comunque mi sa che non ci si renda conto dell'importanza del match con la Dinamo...
> 
> Quella col Napoli la puoi anche perdere, la stagione è lunghissima e ne succederanno di cose, quella con la Dinamo se la sbagli sei fo..to.


be hai tutto il ritorno e 2 partite col chelsea che non è il city.....

poi io ho una grave deformazione... dato che so che la CL non la vinco, non mi sparo alle palle se esco al girone anzichè agli 8i o 4i.
so che sono tanti soldi ma alla fine cambia poco sportivamente. il campionato rimane.


----------



## kipstar (12 Settembre 2022)

Credo sia abbastanza inutile cercare di capire chi giocherà


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be hai tutto il ritorno e 2 partite col chelsea che non è il city.....
> 
> poi io ho una grave deformazione... dato che so che la CL non la vinco, non mi sparo alle palle se esco al girone anzichè agli 8i o 4i.
> so che sono tanti soldi ma alla fine cambia poco sportivamente. il campionato rimane.



Bravo, la penso come te.
Inutile voler fare i fenomeni in una competizione che non si può vincere e che anzi rischia di togliere un sacco di energie per il campionato.
Prima consolidiamo la leadership in Italia, come fece la Juve e come non ha fatto l'Inter, poi arriveranno anche semifinali e finali di Coppa.

Ovviamente, a scanso di equivoci, la Champions è sempre un piacere giocarla e sarebbe importante anche solo passare i gironi... Ma dato che la sfortuna si è messa di traverso e siamo senza due cambi importanti, occhio a non spompare troppo i giocatori...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bravo, la penso come te.
> Inutile voler fare i fenomeni in una competizione che non si può vincere e che anzi rischia di togliere un sacco di energie per il campionato.
> Prima consolidiamo la leadership in Italia, come fece la Juve e come non ha fatto l'Inter, poi arriveranno anche semifinali e finali di Coppa.
> 
> Ovviamente, a scanso di equivoci, la Champions è sempre un piacere giocarla e sarebbe importante anche solo passare i gironi... Ma dato che la sfortuna si è messa di traverso e siamo senza due cambi importanti, occhio a non spompare troppo i giocatori...


Leao intanto deve dare al 110% mercoledì, perché sabato è vero che l'arbitro lo ha puntato, ma lui è stato di un'ingenuità colossale, da ammonito non vai a rovesciare a 30cm dal difensore, lo sai che non vedono l'ora di estrarre il secondo giallo. Con Leao in serata la Dinamo salta per aria, non ci sono scuse.

Col Napoli speriamo che recuperino almeno Origi, a quanto pare Pioli aveva studiato già con la Samp un Milan senza Leao e con la doppia punta pesante. Se no, siamo pieni di mezze punte e in tutti gli altri reparti siamo al completo (tocchiamo ferro), può passare a 3 per alzare Theo, giocare col doppio trequartista, ecc...

Comunque al terzo anno di fila con l'emergenza attaccante in un determinato periodo, più o meno lungo, certifica la leggerezza della dirigenza sul tema. Intanto perché uno slot è sempre occupato da Ibra che non è affidabile in tal senso, poi viene Rebic, ancora più inaffidabile perché ha un'età molto diversa, infine i Lazetic, Pellegri...cosa cavolo servono se poi non giocano mai/son rotti alla bisogna? Almeno Colombo c'era quand'era qui e vedendolo a Lecce non era da buttare per me. Speriamo quest'anno cresca, perché servirà in futuro (tra l'altro ha un mancino fuori dal comune).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2022)

Eccallà l'inutile krunic appena tornato e già in rampa di lancio per essere titolare la a sinistra.
Vorrei ricordare (a chi ricorda solamente le ultime partite stagionali con un krunic da 6) la prestazione scandalosa che aveva fatto giocando proprio nella posizione di esterno sinistro.

Li abbiamo gli esterni, in quella posizione possono giocare Origi, Saele, Diaz e volendo anche Billy Ballo (proprio volendo...............).
Sulla destra abbiamo già un peso morto, vediamo di non raddoppiare inserendo krunic esterno sinistro.

Oppure si cambia modulo e via,e che caxxx


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe un idea assolutamente da provare spostare Theo più avanti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bravo, la penso come te.
> Inutile voler fare i fenomeni in una competizione che non si può vincere e che anzi rischia di togliere un sacco di energie per il campionato.
> Prima consolidiamo la leadership in Italia, come fece la Juve e come non ha fatto l'Inter, poi arriveranno anche semifinali e finali di Coppa.
> 
> Ovviamente, a scanso di equivoci, la Champions è sempre un piacere giocarla e sarebbe importante anche solo passare i gironi... Ma dato che la sfortuna si è messa di traverso e siamo senza due cambi importanti, occhio a non spompare troppo i giocatori...



Ragionamento che comprendo, ma che non condivido assolutamente. 

A sto punto che la giochiamo a fare la Champions? Tanto sappiamo che le possibilità di vincerla è solo lo 0,1% quindi seguendo questo tipo di logica non ha manco senso iscriversi e giocare i giorni. 

Se vogliamo provare a vincere la Champions in futuro dobbiamo alzare l'asticella e arrivare almeno agli ottavi, così che tutti i nostri calciatori possano crescere. Per il campionato c'è tempo e di certo una squadra come il Milan non deve tenere il Napoli che non fa paura a nessuno.


----------



## GP7 (12 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Contro il Napoli io andrei di 3-5-2, con centrocampo folto.
> ---------------------Maignan
> --------Kalulu------Kjaer------Tomori
> Dest----Tonali----Bennacer----Vranckx--Theo
> ...


Interessante a mio modo di vedere. 
Ma nel caso credo ci sarebbe Pobega vicino a Theo e probabilmente Calabria a destra.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Settembre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Interessante a mio modo di vedere.
> Ma nel caso credo ci sarebbe Pobega vicino a Theo e probabilmente Calabria a destra.



Su Pobega concordo, sul laterale di destra credo anche io che Dest sia più indicato in quanto più pericoloso in attacco.
Se vogliamo metterli in difficoltà dobbiamo schiacciarli e tenerli bloccati il più possibile, Calabria sarebbe utile solo in fase di contenimento ma ultimamente fa abbastanza male anche in quella.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Leao intanto deve dare al 110% mercoledì, perché sabato è vero che l'arbitro lo ha puntato, ma lui è stato di un'ingenuità colossale, da ammonito non vai a rovesciare a 30cm dal difensore, lo sai che non vedono l'ora di estrarre il secondo giallo. Con Leao in serata la Dinamo salta per aria, non ci sono scuse.
> 
> Col Napoli speriamo che recuperino almeno Origi, a quanto pare Pioli aveva studiato già con la Samp un Milan senza Leao e con la doppia punta pesante. Se no, siamo pieni di mezze punte e in tutti gli altri reparti siamo al completo (tocchiamo ferro), può passare a 3 per alzare Theo, giocare col doppio trequartista, ecc...
> 
> Comunque al terzo anno di fila con l'emergenza attaccante in un determinato periodo, più o meno lungo, certifica la leggerezza della dirigenza sul tema. Intanto perché uno slot è sempre occupato da Ibra che non è affidabile in tal senso, poi viene Rebic, ancora più inaffidabile perché ha un'età molto diversa, infine i Lazetic, Pellegri...cosa cavolo servono se poi non giocano mai/son rotti alla bisogna? Almeno Colombo c'era quand'era qui e vedendolo a Lecce non era da buttare per me. Speriamo quest'anno cresca, perché servirà in futuro (tra l'altro ha un mancino fuori dal comune).


Tra Ibra, Origi, Rebic e Lazetic uscivano i soldi per una punta decente, peccato che i rabbini siano allergici alle spese over 30 milioni. Una punta forte viene minimo 50-60, anche se molto giovane, ergo si preparino spiritualmente, non possiamo girare con i catorci bolliti in eterno.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra difficile che contro il napoli schieri Kjaer e non Kalulu.
Origi titolare e per di pià come esterno(poi non hai cambi per giroud) mi sembra altrattanto difficile, per me contro il Napoli o cambia modulo o schiera Saele a sinistra


----------



## GP7 (12 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Su Pobega concordo, sul laterale di destra credo anche io che Dest sia più indicato in quanto più pericoloso in attacco.
> Se vogliamo metterli in difficoltà dobbiamo schiacciarli e tenerli bloccati il più possibile, Calabria sarebbe utile solo in fase di contenimento ma ultimamente fa abbastanza male anche in quella.


Sul laterale di destra il mio non è un auspicio, ma una sensazione.
E ad ogni modo prima di sbilanciarmi su Dest vorrei vederlo all'opera.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be hai tutto il ritorno e 2 partite col chelsea che non è il city.....
> 
> poi io ho una grave deformazione... dato che so che la CL non la vinco, non mi sparo alle palle se esco al girone anzichè agli 8i o 4i.
> so che sono tanti soldi ma alla fine cambia poco sportivamente. il campionato rimane.


In Champions dobbiamo passare per forza il girone. Non solo per i soldi anche per ranking.

Se non vinciamo lo scudetto, come sai saremo a lungo in quarta fascia, quindi questa CL è la piu semplice che ci capiterà ancora per diversi anni.

In generale comunque lo scudetto lo si vince a 85 punti circa, la strada è lunghissima e c'è tutto il tempo per perdere e guadagnare punti. In CL ne servono almeno 9 e li devi fare. Se non li fai con la Dinamo mi sembra un bel casino poi recuperare.

Comunque credo che Pioli giocatori e pure i dirigenti non considerino quella di domani una partita semplice o poco importante. Penso proprio il contrario quindi vedremo la formazione stra titolare in campo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Tra Ibra, Origi, Rebic e Lazetic uscivano i soldi per una punta decente, peccato che i rabbini siano allergici alle spese over 30 milioni. Una punta forte viene minimo 50-60, anche se molto giovane, ergo si preparino spiritualmente, non possiamo girare con i catorci bolliti in eterno.


Origi come detto aspettiamo prima di emettere sentenze, non siamo neanche a un mese dall'inizio della stagione.

Gli altri invece son situazioni note, togliamo Lazetic perché non è neanche considerato da prima squadra evidentemente, ma sì, nell'ultimo biennio sulla punta sono andati troppo al risparmio, è l'unico reparto nevralgico in cui non hanno preso la fiche grossa da 20/30 almeno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Interessante a mio modo di vedere.
> Ma nel caso credo ci sarebbe Pobega vicino a Theo e probabilmente Calabria a destra.


Va bene anche Pobega benché ritengo che Vranckx abbia una maggiore qualità in fase di possesso. 
Invece su Calabria non concordo, sulla fascia destra serve qualcuno che metta in difficoltà il Napoli anche in chiave offensiva, quel ruolo mi sembra cucito su misura per Dest.


----------



## GP7 (12 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Va bene anche Pobega benché ritengo che Vranckx abbia una maggiore qualità in fase di possesso.
> Invece su Calabria non concordo, sulla fascia destra serve qualcuno che metta in difficoltà il Napoli anche in chiave offensiva, quel ruolo mi sembra cucito su misura per Dest.


Come ho già risposto ad un altro utente anche io mi auguro Dest dimostri sul campo di essere già inserito e poter mettere a disposizione le proprie caratteristiche. Il mio timore è che Pioli in una partita così importante non se la senta di far accomodare in panchina il capitano.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Pioli p pronto a cambiare l'attacco del Milan in vista dei prossimo due impegni. Contro la Dinamo spazio a Leao (squalificato in campionato) e Diaz sulla trequarti con Saele a destra. In difesa a destra giocherà Dest, Kalulu e Tomori al centro.
> 
> Con Napoli, dentro Calabria, Kjaer, CDK e Origi esterno al posto di Leao. A destra ci sarà Messias. Giroud, Tonali e Bennacer giocheranno entrambe le gare.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati se gioca Origi dal primo minuto a sx se finora ha fatto solo spezzoni. Nel caso poi sarebbe un modulo a due punte con CDK trequartista. 

Io credo poco anche a Saele a sx perché poi resti con zero cambi per i due esterni in panchina. 

Io penso faremo la difesa a 3 anche per cercare di sorprendere il Napoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In Champions dobbiamo passare per forza il girone. Non solo per i soldi anche per ranking.
> 
> Se non vinciamo lo scudetto, come sai saremo a lungo in quarta fascia, quindi questa CL è la piu semplice che ci capiterà ancora per diversi anni.
> 
> ...


purtroppo una squadra come noi il ranking lo risolleva solo con l'EL. se aspetti di arrivare 2a fascia in CL solo coi risultati della CL per me non ci arrivi praticamente mai.
guarda il porto che i gironi li passa sempre ed è in 3a fascia...
dobbiamo vincere il campionato o non se ne esce. è alla portata. per questo io se posso scegliere una partita da vincere dico napoli.

ah per me ne bastano meno di 85. inter e napoli non andranno oltre gli 80. mi sembrano già tanti e purtroppo hanno già parecchie sculate che alla fine cuberanno. saranno pericolose solo se escono dal girone di coppa come 4i.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> purtroppo una squadra come noi il ranking lo risolleva solo con l'EL. se aspetti di arrivare 2a fascia in CL solo coi risultati della CL per me non ci arrivi praticamente mai.
> guarda il porto che i gironi li passa sempre ed è in 3a fascia...
> dobbiamo vincere il campionato o non se ne esce. è alla portata. per questo io se posso scegliere una partita da vincere dico napoli.
> 
> ah per me ne bastano meno di 85. inter e napoli non andranno oltre gli 80. mi sembrano già tanti e purtroppo hanno già parecchie sculate che alla fine cuberanno. saranno pericolose solo se escono dal girone di coppa come 4i.


Capisco la logica, ma un anno che siamo in prima sarebbe bene passare. La soddisfazione di giocarci un turno ad eliminazione diretta diamocelo! Poi quando ci eliminano ci eliminano, amen. Pure se per me non partiamo sconfitti contro nessuno.

Gli anni prossimi quando ci qualificheremo da piazzati e saremo in quarta fascia sarà piu che probabile giocare la EL a primavera, nostro malgrado.

Per lo scudetto ne succederanno di tutti i colori, pure se non vinciamo col Napoli non muore nessuno secondo me.

Io mi aspetto in entrambe di vedere la squadra migliore possibile in campo. Nessun turnover che non sia necessario per ragioni fisiche o tattiche.

Tra l'altro dopo il Napoli c'è la pausa delle nazionali no?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me CDK le gioca tutte e a Napoli giocheremo con la difesa a tre.
> 
> Comunque mi sa che non ci si renda conto dell'importanza del match con la Dinamo...
> 
> Quella col Napoli la puoi anche perdere, la stagione è lunghissima e ne succederanno di cose, quella con la Dinamo se la sbagli sei fo..to.


Alleluia! Finalmente buon senso.

Altro che "lasciamo fuori Giroud" ... poi sono magari gli stessi che dicono che con la Samp devono giocare i titolari...

Dinamo partita DECISIVA.


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be hai tutto il ritorno e 2 partite col chelsea che non è il city.....
> 
> poi io ho una grave deformazione... dato che so che la CL non la vinco, non mi sparo alle palle se esco al girone anzichè agli 8i o 4i.
> so che sono tanti soldi ma alla fine cambia poco sportivamente. il campionato rimane.


la probabilità ci vincere la CL è ai minimi termini, ma questo è l'anno in cui per mille ragioni la sorpresa potrebbe verificarsi. Chi non risica non rosica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco la logica, ma un anno che siamo in prima sarebbe bene passare. La soddisfazione di giocarci un turno ad eliminazione diretta diamocelo! Poi quando ci eliminano ci eliminano, amen. Pure se per me non partiamo sconfitti contro nessuno.
> 
> Gli anni prossimi quando ci qualificheremo da piazzati e saremo in quarta fascia sarà piu che probabile giocare la EL a primavera, nostro malgrado.
> 
> ...


ah certo miglior squadra per entrambe logico. ma io l'avrei messa anche col sassuolo.


----------



## Simo98 (12 Settembre 2022)

Negli ultimi anni sono arrivate in semifinale semifinale squadre come Villareal Lione Ajax Lipsia, non vedo perché non potremmo arrivarci noi


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah certo miglior squadra per entrambe logico. ma io l'avrei messa anche col sassuolo.


E' vero pure se c'è anche una certa logica da seguire.
A occhio direi che Pioli faccia sempre scelte per avere la migliore possibile, poi ovviamente sbaglia anche lui.

E una certa logica per far entrare tutti in rodaggio bisogna seguirla, almeno quelli che ci ritiene siano le prime riserve (vedi i vari Pobega Kjaer Brahim Florenzi/Dest), anche se comporta prendersi qualche rischio contro avversari piu scarsi di noi, perchè poi torna comodo piu avanti in stagione.

Pobega e Kjaer per esempio a Sassuolo fecero una prestazione mediocre, ma stanno crescendo e a Genova sono parsi già molto piu in palla.

Detto questo, Dinamo e Napoli non permettono nessun turnover in partenza secondo me. Formazioni migliori a costo di spremerli. Se si mettono bene magari i titolarissimi si tolgono a partita in corso coi cambi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' vero pure se c'è anche una certa logica da seguire.
> A occhio direi che Pioli faccia sempre scelte per avere la migliore possibile, poi ovviamente sbaglia anche lui.
> 
> E una certa logica per far entrare tutti in rodaggio bisogna seguirla, almeno quelli che ci ritiene siano le prime riserve (vedi i vari Pobega Kjaer Brahim Florenzi/Dest), anche se comporta prendersi qualche rischio contro avversari piu scarsi di noi, perchè poi torna comodo piu avanti in stagione.
> ...


La Dinamo comunque per quanto ho visto col Chelsea non andava a ritmi europei, semplicemente gli inglesi erano allo sbando di testa (vedi esonero) e loro li hanno sorpresi in casa. Non vincere a S. Siro sarebbe senza attenuanti, non sono al livello del Salisburgo, manco paragonabili al Porto, due squadre comunque abbordabili con cui abbiamo giocato tra il male (Porto) e il malino (Salisburgo).


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Su Pobega concordo, sul laterale di destra credo anche io che Dest sia più indicato in quanto più pericoloso in attacco.
> Se vogliamo metterli in difficoltà dobbiamo schiacciarli e tenerli bloccati il più possibile, Calabria sarebbe utile solo in fase di contenimento ma ultimamente fa abbastanza male anche in quella.


Sabato il capitano è stato uno dei migliori in campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' vero pure se c'è anche una certa logica da seguire.
> A occhio direi che Pioli faccia sempre scelte per avere la migliore possibile, poi ovviamente sbaglia anche lui.
> 
> E una certa logica per far entrare tutti in rodaggio bisogna seguirla, almeno quelli che ci ritiene siano le prime riserve (vedi i vari Pobega Kjaer Brahim Florenzi/Dest), anche se comporta prendersi qualche rischio contro avversari piu scarsi di noi, perchè poi torna comodo piu avanti in stagione.
> ...


appunto, con 5 cambi...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, con 5 cambi...


Non solo, aggiungo che il Napoli gioca il giorno dopo di noi a Glasgow, quindi domenica non arriverà certo bello fresco. Ha il nostro identico problema.


----------

